
There are more than 600k millennial millionaires in the US - undefined3840
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/16/us-has-more-than-600000-millennial-millionaires-according-to-report.html
======
refurb
_On average, millennial millionaires own three homes, slightly higher than the
2.4 properties the average older millionaire possesses. They also have larger
real estate portfolios than non-millennials, $1.4 million compared to
$919,000._

3 homes? Really? I assume some of those are investment properties.

If housing prices take a down turn, it's going to hurt these folks bad.

